# So I've Been Waiting.



## rickyheferle (Jul 26, 2011)

I've been waiting for more dev's to be interested in developing on the Razr. I ordered it sometime last week of of amazon for 1 penny, Just because it was a good deal. I've been watching the forums to see any development but I haven't. Just making sure there are people out there.


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

We're waiting on an SBF for North American RAZRs. Once we have that, we'll have a ROM-mania.


----------

